# Programme brauchen lange zum Starten



## Tree191 (18. Mai 2015)

Seit ein paar tagen brauchen Programme (jedes) extrem lange um zu starten .

Beispiel teamspeak3 hat vor 1 woche  in 1 sekunde gestartet und jetz dauert es um die 5-15 sekunden.

Virenscann habe ich schon gemacht nichts bei rausgekommen und programme habe ich in der Zeit auch nicht installiert.

Ich habe echt keine ahnung warum er jetz einfach so lange braucht. 

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen ?


I5 3570k, gtx 780ti, Gigabyte b75 d3v,Sandisk 240gb Ultra 2,Windows 7 64 bit.


Habe seit der windows istallation keine updates mehr gemacht da immer bei booten dann ein error kommt und alles zurückgesetz wird, hatte damit aber bis jetz keine probleme.


----------



## Schiggy (18. Mai 2015)

Sind im Taskmanager CPU oder RAM ungewöhnlich ausgelastet?
Ansonsten würde ich mal die SSD mit dem SanDisk SSD Dashboard checken und ggf. ein Firmware-Update durchführen.


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

Na toll das Sandisk tool kotzt mich jetz schon an...
Ich brauche internetexplorer 9 und habe nur 8.
Das coole daran ist, das ich mir nicht die 9 ner versionen runterladen kann da immer ein fehler kommt.

Echt ne mega ******* von Sandisk.


----------



## Schiggy (19. Mai 2015)

Okay, dass es den IE braucht wusste ich nicht. Das ist in der Tat echt dämlich.
Kannst du denn nicht unter Systemsteuerung\Programme auf "Windows-Features aktivieren oder deaktivieren" klicken und dort einen Haken beim IE11 setzen?
Das ist natürlich nicht die einzige Software um die SSD zu prüfen. Hier mal eine Alternative, ob du damit auch ein Firmwareupgrade durchführen kannst weiß ich allerdings nicht: CrystalDiskInfo


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2015)

Check mal ob du ne Datenträgerbereinigung machen kannst. Sowas hilft schonmal.


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

Habe Ass ssd benchmark die ergebnisse sind irgentwie langsamer als sonst


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (19. Mai 2015)

Tree191 schrieb:


> Ich brauche internetexplorer 9 und habe nur 8.



Warum hast du denn nur den 8er??

Den hatte ich, als ich mein Windows letzte Woche neu installiert hatte, die CD war von August 2013 ^^

Schau mal bei deinen Windows Updates, ob der da auch alles hat, normal sollte man bei Windows 7 der IE11 haben.


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

Fireware aktuell


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

Hab grade nochmal ein benchmark gemacht jetz ist alles normal keine ahnung warum die ergebnisse vorhin so schlecht waren


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2015)

Starten denn deine Programe jetzt wieder mit normalem Speed?


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

Ne leider nicht hab eher das gefühl das nur Teamspeak so lange braucht die anderen brauchen zwar auch länger aber nicht so lange nur um die 1-5 sekunden ich glaube mitleweile eher das nur teamspeak ne makke hat aber neuistallation hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

meine windows cd ist von 2012 da ist nur 8 drauf und widows updates kann ich vergessen da die immer fehlschalgen habe da schon alles probiert die wieder zum laufen zu bekommen ohne erfolg


----------



## D00msday (19. Mai 2015)

Was hast du denn für ein Antivirenprogramm?  Am Besten mal deines mit den auf "AV-Test" gezeigten abgleichen und dort schauen, wie es sich auf das Startverhalten der Programme und Dateien auswirkt. 
Liest es die Dateien beim Benutzen aus oder nur beim Speichern?  Am Besten vorübergehend deinstallieren/deaktivieren.
Wie viele Server hast du gespeichert? 
Kann es bei dir sein, dass der Audiotreiber oder ein Audiogerät diese Probleme verursacht?
Hast du die Teamspeak Einstellungen im Benutzerverzeichnis mal gelöscht? (vorher Backup wegen den Keys)


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

1Habe avira und habe heute noch extra kaspersky geholt.
2Weiß eigentlicht nicht was genau du meinst und wie ich das testen kann
3Um die 10 stück
4Also ich weiß jedenfalls das mein headset einen eigen audio Controller hat.Als ich echt rausgezogen habe hat sich nichts getarn immer noch gleich
5 Habe komplett schon alles glöscht,dass hat aber nichts gemacht und ich hab mein backup wieder draufgezogen


----------



## Yellowbear (19. Mai 2015)

Hab ichs überlesen oder hats noch niemand gefragt: Wie voll ist die SSD denn?


----------



## Tree191 (19. Mai 2015)

noch 120 gb hdd und ssd


----------

